# Bad case weekend norovirus



## Fruity (Feb 29, 2016)

Apparently dead shellfish that are jarred in liquid can carry viruses. It's news to me. I thought viruses only live in, living things. Bacteria and parasites I can understand but even viruses? Fck.

Anyway I ate the contaminated stuff on Friday night.
Saturday morning My stomach was cranking up so I thought to myself I went overboard on the friday squats. Well cramps just get worse and worse, lying on my back was hurting my stomach and this puzzled me. I wasn't engaging any muscles when I lay down, so why the pain? I lay on the side, ouch even worse. 

Okay this began 8am, but now I've been struggling in bed till 10am, I've had enough, walk around realise that my core could hardly support my spine, definitely a workout injury, damn should of stretched fck fck fck fck. Realise that walking around is making me feel the need to vomit so I keep it up because vomit=faster recovery. Well the walking makes me feel quizzy a slight nausea kicks in, my head slowly feels light-headed. Oh crap this walking isnt going to end up good, when my skull is cracked up on the floor from falling unconscious.. So I sit on the bath tub next to my toilet, hold on, why is the nausea increasing? Why is everything still becoming lighter, no the ringing is getting worse. I've stopped walking why Is it still increasing!! Time to stand up and make it to my carpeted bedroom, I don't want to lay on a freezing cold floor when I'm trying to figure out what's wrong with me, holy god half way to the room and things have went from -30 to -70 real quick, coordination is fading, walking like a drunk man, can just about stumble through my bedroom doorframe, oh the bed is to the right wall and I'm walking to the left wall... wrong direction man, oh and I slam again the left wall, things are already -200 now, no proper eyesight, everything is blurry and dark and spinning. 

See that James Bond scene when he gets poisoned? That's how I felt.. times at least 2.  

My face is still up against the wall, mouth bleeding, thinking this is the end, I've never gone this downhill before.. Is this a heartattack? A stroke? My time is up it seems.. Well not yet!! I use all force to propel myself to the other side of the room and slam on my soft bed. I land on my stomach, luckily my laptop is there. I have definitely been poisoned and if I don't call for help i'm a goner. I type an email to brother, am poisoned call help, i am in hell, going to die.
i cant scream, can barely move, everything is sweating. -200....-230...-250. The voices call me, the darkness is setting up around me, I didnt want to go out like this... 

And then I realise I can't die yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Not yet!!!!!!!!!!!! I still have a task to fulfil!!!!! A promise is a promise. 
Like a miracle the darkness fades, my heart becomes steady, I am exhausted but now this is my only chance to make it to the sitting room and call the doctor..  I get up as slowly as i can and by now I'm back to -20 things steady but i know one wrong move and I'm a goner. I sit down on a chair and dial the numbers, waiting line. This waiting line will be the end of me i think to myself. i describe my symptoms, he says norovirus and that I should't eat for 3 days.

i look it up, there it say norovirus can come from shellfish. ah fck, but a huge relief flows over me because at least I know my squat form was not in the wrong. it also says people with norovirus should stick to a normal diet as much as possible. fck the doctors suggestion, I'm eating what i want now. and what'd ya know its monday morning and I'm as fresh as fiddle. 

Moral of the story: Doctors don't know it all, when they diagnose, do some research!


And the darkness ordeal part of the day? circulatory failure. Is not the first time I have had it. I once had it directly after gym because my form was bad, my stomach felt so bad after that that after the gym I layed down in a park, but realise I can't stay here all  day. 

It's amazing how a virus can cause my muscles to feel the same weakness they feel after a bad workout! 

not only that, on sunday(the ''good'' part of the sickness) when I was having fever and chest cramps, everything felt so fatigued, my legs, my back the most.


I'm pretty sure that the virus did have in an effect in ruining my friday gains. So all the recovery I could of had on the weekend has been destroyed by a dead shellfish in a jar.. Not sure How I'm going to handle today.. I might call it quits and just do yoga and lots of stretches and stuff my fat mouth with lots of food, and wait for the wednesday workout, because by then I must have surely healed all my muscles..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 29, 2016)

Wtf is dead shellfish in a jar?

How do you know you had noro?

How do you know the noro came from the shellfish?


----------



## Fruity (Feb 29, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wtf is dead shellfish in a jar?
> 
> How do you know you had noro?
> 
> How do you know the noro came from the shellfish?



You can buy shellfish from the supermarket, fresh or dead. If they are fresh they are alive and in their shells. If they are dead they are out of their shells and stuffed in a jar full of liquid for preservation

I described my symptoms to the doctor over the phone and he was certain I had the noro.

I looked up online what the symptoms for the norovirus are and the doctor was well spot on, and the 3 main causes were something, something and shellfish. Since I ate  shellfish on friday for the first time In years, it was but a case of adding 1 and 1 together.


----------



## Fruity (Feb 29, 2016)

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2011/nov/29/norovirus-british-oysters

http://www.healthmap.org/site/disea...dustry-health-norovirus-and-shellfish-uk-7913

http://www.doh.wa.gov/CommunityandEnvironment/Shellfish/BiotoxinsIllnessPrevention/Norovirus

http://www.foodsafetymagazine.com/m...d-other-foods-challenges-of-the-21st-century/

http://www.cdc.gov/norovirus/preventing-infection.html

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2015/...rovirus-from-oysters-despite-not-eating-them/

http://aem.asm.org/content/75/3/618.short

http://time.com/4025028/oyster-norovirus/

http://www.natureworldnews.com/articles/16360/20150831/oysters-norovirus-factories-experts.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norovirus


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 29, 2016)

Fruity said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2011/nov/29/norovirus-british-oysters
> 
> http://www.healthmap.org/site/disea...dustry-health-norovirus-and-shellfish-uk-7913
> 
> ...



That's what I thought you meant. One problem though. Jarred shellfish like this is pasteurized to destroy clostridum botulinum type E.  You didn't get it from this.  You would only get it from eating shellfish that's alive.

May have been noro. Or maybe clostridum perfringens. Nobody will know.

Either way that's a miserable ****ing time.  Most people pray for death.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 29, 2016)

I would blame the pickled cock


----------



## Fruity (Feb 29, 2016)

Dude Sunday I had accepted death. I thought the aching chest/solar plexus/stomach muscle's were never going to stop. Ya know, I'm ,always  like I don't believe in God and religion is utter crap. But when on Saturday when I felt like I was dying and screaming inside for help, a part of me begged I had become religious. 

It was only on Sunday that I regained rational thought and decided that if death is nothingness, it is better then whatever I am going through now. Lots of images wen through my head. Images of people doomed to die by Ebola in Africa, aids. My pain could not possibly compare to that what they go through, right? Yet Images of suicide still persisted, ending this horror.

And nows its Monday and I feel like all of that was ridiculous crap, I'm embarrassed I sent out an email to my brother crying like a baby..

Also once the doctor told me it was the norovirus I was very happy, also because. I can much easier visualize the white blood cells fighting of the virus. But I never came in contact with poison before so before the phonecall I was even struggling too understand by body's response. Imagine a general with a blank map  and no pointers...

Anyway it was the fact I could visualize the virus that aided in my super quick recovery.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 29, 2016)

that shit looks gross fruity..Why would you eat something that looks like a pickled clitoris


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 29, 2016)

LOL@ I had accepted death


----------



## Fruity (Feb 29, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> that shit looks gross fruity..Why would you eat something that looks like a pickled clitoris




Shellfish are an excellent source of zinc and *b12*. 


Not anymore they aren't. Fck those fish


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm sure that was a painful experience for you, but not as painful for me to read through all of that. 

Glad you're ok


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 29, 2016)

That's what you get for eating snot in a jar eww! Was there an inch of dust on the the jar you bought , I would defiantly assume it was expired b/c no one buys that shit . Seriously sorry you feel bad man hopefully you can find a better source for your b12 and zinc in the future .


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 29, 2016)

that is some nasty shit..............


----------



## curtisvill (Feb 29, 2016)

Scary shit man


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 29, 2016)

Love cockles


----------



## Jada (Feb 29, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> I would blame the pickled cock



Lmfao!  Fruity on a side note ... that's crazy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 29, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> that shit looks gross fruity..Why would you eat something that looks like a pickled clitoris



You know you ate pussy that looked worse than that dude...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 29, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You know you ate pussy that looked worse than that dude...



Ive had some rotten pussy before but atleast it wasnt pickled


----------



## Fruity (Feb 29, 2016)

that sounds disgusting bundy, was it worth it?



btw Also for reference on the discomfort scale.

-1 is a giant poo exiting the rectum


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 29, 2016)

Fruity said:


> that sounds disgusting bundy, was it worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes ..yes it was


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 29, 2016)

Isn't it always worth it?

Otherwise I've been living my life wrong


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 1, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Love cocks



fixed that for you......


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 1, 2016)

Jenner said:


> fixed that for you......



Thanks. Now we have sonething in common


----------



## Fruity (Mar 1, 2016)

i think we all secretly love cocks, otherwise we'd just watch lesbian porn every week


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 1, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Thanks. Now we have sonething in common



you know it!!!


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 1, 2016)

And here I am shitting my brains out all day because I ate too much cookie dough.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 1, 2016)

Fruity said:


> i think we all secretly love cocks, otherwise we'd just watch lesbian porn every week



Dam, Fruity! Back at it again with sucking cocks!



I'll prove that everyone's gay: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yVxZKOhLPco


----------

